
Show HN: Android habit app - point system that reflects how habit building works - rsolano
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.infixapp&hl=en
======
eyer2016
I added smoking to this list and it gave me 5 points :(

~~~
rsolano
The app is meant to track habits that you want to do. So in your case I would
put in "don't smoke."

